# Still Happy with SA Trades



## westrougers (Jul 11, 2006)

I understand trading power has diminished, but for some of us who at this time do not have the exotic travel plans, we are still happy.

We just booked 4 weeks at very nice resorts in Florida 2007:
1BR Mizner Place 
2BR Silver Lakes
2BR Cypress Palms
2BR Vistana

To secure these we used 3 Durban Sands and one Castlelburn (GC). In fact we extended one TS which was set to expire in October for about $70 Cdn. Given we are planning only 7 months in advance, thought this was not too bad.

We have a search going for a nice 2BR for Presidents Week but do not expect to get anything great.

Honestly, when trading we just look at expiry dates and trade based on this criteria. Our DS units are red and white but all including GC one seem to trade about the same.

We are looking at perhaps acquiring a top trader to secure say 2 week vacations every 2 years as we are considering Hawaii in the fall of 07 and would want to stay at a top place. I left a message asking for suggestions for top traders so we will see what comes of this.

RCI agent says SA properties can pull Hawaii but need to book at least a  year in advance and he suggested we start looking in September for Fall 07.

Regards

Mike


----------



## ELE (Jul 11, 2006)

Flexibility and timing are key points in getting good trades with SA weeks.  I got much better trades when I had more flexibility.  Enjoy your trades.


----------



## pal (Jul 21, 2006)

I am still very happy with SA, I own Suntide beach club.  I have gone to:

Kauai, Maui -- Embassy Suites, Utah, Mexico (many times), AZ, and a few local like VEGAS....and for the price, the m/fees its still a great bargin.


----------



## ira g (Jul 21, 2006)

westrougers said:
			
		

> I understand trading power has diminished, but for some of us who at this time do not have the exotic travel plans, we are still happy.
> 
> We just booked 4 weeks at very nice resorts in Florida 2007:
> 1BR Mizner Place
> ...


Mike- We own 4 weeks in SA and have used 2 DIK weeks in a one bedroom to book 2 weeks in 2 bedroom gold crowns in Hawaii for Oct 07. You must book way in advance. The SA still are good value IMHO.


----------



## Nrthstr (Jul 25, 2006)

Although our Strand & Dik weeks aren't quite as strong as they used to be, we're still getting much of what we want. We just got two weeks on Kauai at very nice resorts. Admittedly, they were last minute trades, but still . . .! We think we'll advise our friends to pick up a week if they can find one for about $500. They are flexible about where & when, and should be able to get a least a couple of good trades, making it worth their while.


----------

